# Help choosing a PSU-Urgent



## bludash (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi my PSU (details in siggy RIG 1) has gone kaput. I need help choosing a new PSU which will support me existing rig (RIG 1). I have narrowed down on Corsair CX430 and Antec VP450. Please let me know the best out of 2 or if you have some different suggestions please let me know, but please reply soon as I would be buying it this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 21, 2013)

Go for Antec *VP450P* dont forget P.
VP450P has active pfc.

Corsair CX series is also good but got lots of complaint now a days so better avoid CX430V2


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Go for Antec *VP450P* dont forget P.
> *VP450P has active pfc.*
> 
> Corsair CX series is also good but got lots of complaint now a days so better avoid CX430V2



that's not correct 
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Antec-VP450-Power-Supply-Review/1487


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> that's not correct
> Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



i did not get you. VP450P has active pfc while vp450 lacks it.

@op, go for antec vp450p


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

my mistake .. must have missed the P


----------



## ashis_lakra (Sep 22, 2013)

or you can look at Seasonic SS400BT model at cheaper rate which can power even a GTX 670


----------

